# LOW MILES 2011 f550 4x4 dump, western plow, tenco spreader



## bnbilott (Dec 16, 2011)

2011 f550
4x4
9' western plow
Tenco spreader 
Central hydraulics 
19,500 miles

Lost contract, can't justify payments anymore

39,900 firm


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How does the spreader work on that? Looks pretty nifty.


----------



## bnbilott (Dec 16, 2011)

There is a "walking bed floor" that moves the salt forward. When not using for salt, a trap door is closed covering up the salt chain and the dump is quickly usable for other materials. The dump tilts backwards like normal, but also tilts sideways to keep the salt towards the chain.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

That's really cool. How does the spread pattern do to the passenger side? I would think it would be most if not all on the driver side, but a lot easier to see your pattern?

Sorry to derail your for sale thread but I've never seen a spreader like that on a small truck before.


----------



## bnbilott (Dec 16, 2011)

It does more on the drivers side, but also spreads the lane you are driving in, which is nice for traction in front of the rear tires. Both the spinner and chain are run from central hydraulics, too.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

What kind of engine, transmission, other options does the truck have.


----------



## bnbilott (Dec 16, 2011)

Its a 6.7 powerstroke - stock
automatic transmission.
Has AC
Manual windows
PTO driven hydraulic pump which runs everything.
I installed an aftermarket backup camera as well.


----------

